# feral animals in general



## puddy (Aug 4, 2004)

This is just a hypothetical question...I am not really planning on taming a squirrel but I'm curious, if people can tame feral cats could you also tame ANY feral animal? are cats generally easier to tame?


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

It's my thoughts that domesticated animals are easier to tame. They have been bred for friendliness over the corse of many many generations. It's VERY difficult to tame an animal that is not domesticated. You see this in zoos etc. They breed animals there and have even bred a few generations dependent on personallity and friendliness yet still have that "wild side". Take a tamed bear bred in captivity. The animal is not domesticated and still has those wild tendencies. They still take extra precautions, you know? And there are always stories of captive wild animals all of a sudden turning on their handlers. Just about every captive bred animal has at one time turned a little aggressive but their handlers know how to deal with it. But then again, take the taming of that fox breed, somewhere in Europe. It only took a few generations, in comparative to hundreds, to breed tame and domesticated fox. They don't look like what they started but they are domesticated. I wouold say it was possible to tame a wild animal, people have pet deer etc, but never is it possible without breeding generation after generation, to tame them completely as with domesticated animals. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*tame domestics only.*

Feral cats are just domesticated cats living on the wild side. Domestic animals can be tamed, time it takes depends on the animal. Wild animals should be left alone as nature intended.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree. Feral cats take time, sometimes months, to tame. That does not mean they will be willing to live indoors.

Wild animals can be trained from birth, but as we know, time after time, their wild nature comes through, and people get hurt. They can never be trusted completely.


----------



## chris10 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Taming Squirrels/Ferals cats*

I would search the internet because in the past I have seen websites about people having squirrels as pets, but I would research that first. Of course, it is not always the best idea to tame a wild animal.

Feral cats can be tamed, it is easier if you get the cat young. Under 2 months is the best time. It all depends on the cat. I have found a home for a cat that was originally feral, he is still skittish and trust needs to be earned for him to consider coming up to you, but when he does, he is loving. Other cats I have dealt with want nothing to do with you, but get food.


----------

